# Frogs & Toads > African Bullfrogs >  Hmmmm........[I]Pyxicephalus adspersus[/I] anyone!!?

## Colleen/Jerrod



----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

And yes I know what species it is. The title isn't a question of species.  :Smile:

----------


## Carlos

What a cute little guy  :Frog Smile:  !  Is that one yours?

----------

GrifTheGreat

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> What a cute little guy  !  Is that one yours?


Yes. Just got him yesterday. Ate 2 Waxworms and 3 Night Crawler chunks that were half the frog's length.

----------


## pyxieBob

you took the plunge !! looks good! can't wait to see what you name it

----------


## SCF

Very nice grif(s)! I'm pretty happy about you guys picking one up, actually.

----------


## Lija

LMAO, Grif, really????????  last year it was one a month, it seems you are going at least 2 a month this year? lol 
 pretty baby you got here, I have a very strong suspicion you are going to get 2 more  :Smile:  congrats to happy owners of pixie!

----------


## SCF

> LMAO, Grif, really????????  last year it was one a month, it seems you are going at least 2 a month this year? lol 
>  pretty baby you got here, I have a very strong suspicion you are going to get 2 more  congrats to happy owners of pixie!


Lija, lets start sexing it now...

----------


## Lija

my bet it is a male, and i Know I'm right! with 50% certainty lol

----------


## SCF

Ok, judging by the size of his tympanum, and head structure. It has already been acknowledged that coloring is no "dead giveaway," BUT due to the coloring I'm observing from these pictures, that's male coloring! 100% male, congrats Grif(s)!

edit: Just kidding, no one take this post seriously!

----------


## Lija

Grif where did you get it?

----------


## FLUXCORE

So hard to tell when their young, this pic screams girl to me but it turned into a giant male

----------


## SCF

> So hard to tell when their young, this pic screams girl to me but it turned into a giant male


Fluxcore, did you mean to post this on the next thread down, where I brought you up?

----------


## FLUXCORE

> Fluxcore, did you mean to post this on the next thread down, where I brought you up?


Yup lol

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> Grif where did you get it?


I never see them in stores around here and a couple weeks ago I walked into one of the local Jack's Pets here and there it was. Price was too high though. They wanted like $70.00. Waited a week and it dropped to $60.00 and so I waited another week and it dropped to $50.00. Now I know that it is still too high, but since I never see them for sale out here and the fact that if I ordered one I would be paying about that much with shipping I decided to bite the bullet.

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

A couple new pics.  :Smile:

----------


## Carlos

Can you provide a pic of the frogs head from the side?  Need see one before joining the sexing Lotto  :Big Grin:  !

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> Can you provide a pic of the frogs head from the side?  Need see one before joining the sexing Lotto  !


I can try during feeding tomorrow.  :Smile:

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

Here you go Carlos!

----------


## Carlos

> Here you go Carlos!


 Thanks; however that angle from above does not show face profile well.  It's hard to explain; but even in baby ABF like this one, you see a difference between the face profiles. If you wanted a male, think your chances are better than 50-50  :Frog Smile:  .

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> Thanks; however that angle from above does not show face profile well.  It's hard to explain; but even in baby ABF like this one, you see a difference between the face profiles. If you wanted a male, think your chances are better than 50-50  .


I'll try again tomorrow. It seems to be pretty complacent after a meal so I should be able to get an actual profile pic. It doesn't matter to me whether it is male or female  :Smile:

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

This was the best profile pic i could get today.

----------

Mentat

----------


## Herpguy

If that's not a female I don't know what is.

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> If that's not a female I don't know what is.


Its only about 2" SVL. A little young wouldn't you say?

----------


## Herpguy

Definitely very young but that is probably the most female looking head I've ever seen.  Anything can happen but that looks extremely female.  You can also tell by the way the eye sits on the head.

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> Definitely very young but that is probably the most female looking head I've ever seen.  Anything can happen but that looks extremely female.  You can also tell by the way the eye sits on the head.


Ive read a lot about sexing them by the location of the Tympanum in relation to the eyes. It honestly doesn't matter to me whether it is male or female. :Smile:  I am only posting these for others enjoyment. I assume female as well, but we shall see.

----------


## Herpguy

I'll be interested to see how it turns out, because it looks so female.

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> I'll be interested to see how it turns out, because it looks so female.


I agree. It has a miniature adult female like head.

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

It was just barely larger than the size of a quarter when I bought it saturday and it has grown 1" in about 5 days. So it has a good growth rate. It eats well over 20-0.5" Dubia nymphs in a single feeding.

----------


## Carlos

> This was the best profile pic i could get today.


OK let's compare that profile to this one, think they are around same age at time photo's were taken, give or take a few weeks.  Do you ladies and gentlemen think they are the same or different sex  :Confused:  ?

----------


## pyxieBob

you can't compare them realistically. Not every female looks like every female and the same for male

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> you can't compare them realistically. Not every female looks like every female and the same for male


This is also true of Pacman frogs. Some females you can tell as babies and others you can't tell until they are at least 3 to 4 months or longer. Depending on growth rate. I guess it's the waiting game!

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

These are just some updated growth pics. I've been using this water dish for size comparisons since it is almost always in the dish. :Smile: 


Last Tuesday.


Last Saturday.


Tuesday of this week.


These are from today.

----------


## Locascio

WOW JUST WOW! i know from exp that these frogs grow overnight lol one day youll have a 1 inch frog and by the end of the week youve got a 3 inch frog eating you out of house and home. what are you feeding HIM! and i cant wait for the update pics in the next few months who did you buy that sweet looking froggie from?

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> WOW JUST WOW! i know from exp that these frogs grow overnight lol one day youll have a 1 inch frog and by the end of the week youve got a 3 inch frog eating you out of house and home. what are you feeding HIM! and i cant wait for the update pics in the next few months who did you buy that sweet looking froggie from?


I give it a varied diet each week. I offer mostly Night Crawler chunks and switch to Dubia nymphs in the middle of the week and end the week by offering Dubia nymphs, Night Crawlers chunks, and Waxworms in the same feeding. Pacman food and Waxworms are a treat.

I bought this Pyxi from a local pet store here. Not sure whether its WC or CB. I assume CB because of the Frog Ranch being a possible supplier.

----------


## SCF

I would not assume it's female (or male) at this point. It is still very early, and it's profile is obviously changing dramatically.

----------


## Locascio

> I give it a varied diet each week. I offer mostly Night Crawler chunks and switch to Dubia nymphs in the middle of the week and end the week by offering Dubia nymphs, Night Crawlers chunks, and Waxworms in the same feeding. Pacman food and Waxworms are a treat.
> 
> I bought this Pyxi from a local pet store here. Not sure whether its WC or CB. I assume CB because of the Frog Ranch being a possible supplier.


i really like the idea of feeding 3 differnt foods a week and offring (treats) every few feedings this hase seem to work for you. ive slowed down on useing pacman food as a full time diet im now useing crickits and night Crawler chunks every other day and feeding pacman food once aweek. it seems to be working so far  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> i really like the idea of feeding 3 differnt foods a week and offring (treats) every few feedings this hase seem to work for you. ive slowed down on useing pacman food as a full time diet im now useing crickits and night Crawler chunks every other day and feeding pacman food once aweek. it seems to be working so far


Yeah I only like the Pac Food as a treat. I just don't think its a perfect food source. Does work weel when you need to feeed fairly quick.

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> I would not assume it's female (or male) at this point. It is still very early, and it's profile is obviously changing dramatically.


Same here. We will see in the next few months.

----------


## Lija

> I would not assume it's female (or male) at this point. It is still very early, and it's profile is obviously changing dramatically.


 agree, but my gut feeling says male  :Smile:

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

Pics from today. Water dish upgrade since its almost 3.5" now. Thats in less than a month.









Ready for my closeup!!! Lol!

----------


## coastal20

Wow if that growth rate keeps up, he's going to be HUGE!

----------

GrifTheGreat

----------


## Carlos

Looking nice and healthy Colleen/Jerrod  :Frog Smile:  !

----------

GrifTheGreat

----------


## SCF

I agree with everyone else here, very nice! 3.5 in a month, not bad, not bad at all! I'm looking forward to what it's sex will turn out to be, but with that growth rate, it's hard not to just assume male. We shall see. =)

----------

GrifTheGreat

----------


## Lija

> I agree with everyone else here, very nice! 3.5 in a month, not bad, not bad at all! I'm looking forward to what it's sex will turn out to be, but with that growth rate, it's hard not to just assume male. We shall see. =)


 agree with this one, unless who knows what Grifs are feeding him, may be some special super secret growth formula  :Smile:

----------


## SCF

> agree with this one, unless who knows what Grifs are feeding him, may be some special super secret growth formula


Genetically engineered F/T hamsters that our old little buddy here recently bred.

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> Genetically engineered F/T hamsters that our old little buddy here recently bred.


I forgot about the Genetically engineered Hamster joke LMAO!

----------


## GRABibus

Very nice male ! Congrats !

----------


## Eridu Serpent

Hi  :Smile: 

Going by the photo I´d say a girl...I have a way of sexing them at a young age and it seems to work 99% of the time.
The males bottom is different from the females, they have a more visible tail bone showing than the female, making a more pointier bottom.
Just like in Cane toads. I noticed when I got my male Bully then I got another which was supposed to be male but turned out to be a female.
I questioned the seller because the frogs bottom was rounded.
The baby has to be a healthy weight in order to tell properly though, if it is under weight the bones stick out on both sexes.

----------


## Lija

> Genetically engineered F/T hamsters that our old little buddy here recently bred.


 lmao, that's right!

----------


## DeeDub

Don't dis the hamsters....his dads a homeopathic geneticist remember?  Its legit.  :Wink: 

-----------------
Thanks
DW

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> Hi 
> 
> Going by the photo I´d say a girl...I have a way of sexing them at a young age and it seems to work 99% of the time.
> The males bottom is different from the females, they have a more visible tail bone showing than the female, making a more pointier bottom.
> Just like in Cane toads. I noticed when I got my male Bully then I got another which was supposed to be male but turned out to be a female.
> I questioned the seller because the frogs bottom was rounded.
> The baby has to be a healthy weight in order to tell properly though, if it is under weight the bones stick out on both sexes.


Actually you cannot go by the tail bone. All the protrusion of the tailbone means is that the tail only absorbed so far. I've seen protruding tailbones on several species of frog and it is in no way an accurate way to sex them especially not in a Pyxi. All that determines is that the tail didn't absorb as far as anothers did. It is a good way to guess. Tried that with Ceratophrys and the tailbone has nothing to do with sexing. 

Its much too young to sex and it keeps going through changes rapidly. The head alone compared to the body is huge, but then again its still basically a baby. The growth rate so far is ridiculous growing from the size of a quarter to 3.5" in less than a 3 weeks. Which is a males growth rate. I do have a knack for getting fast growth rates from my frogs though. My male C. joazeirensis reached 3.5" in exactly 1 month which is insane. Its all in the diet.

In the end as of now we cannot determine sex accuratly. Its a waiting game. In all honesty though I bought it just because its a GABF not hoping for either sex in particular. :Smile:  We shall see.

----------


## Carlos

> ...In all honesty though I bought it just because its a GABF ...


GABF = Georgia Bull Frog  :Frog Surprise:  ?

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> GABF = Georgia Bull Frog  ?


Lol! GABF is sometimes used to say Giant African Bullfrog Carlos. Sorry for the confusion.

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> don't dis the hamsters....his dads a homeopathic geneticist remember?  Its legit. 
> 
> -----------------
> thanks
> dw


lmao!!!

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

Its hard to sex mine. The head is very large in comparion to the body, but at this stage in its life it could go either way. It is not yet at the crutial growth spurt which normally hits around day 176 to 186.

----------


## Carlos

Still got baby's color and markings... but will need a bigger water dish soon  :Frog Smile:  !

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> Still got baby's color and markings... but will need a bigger water dish soon  !


I know!!!! I just gave it that dish 4 days ago!!!! :Big Grin:  Good thing I already purchased its perminant tank. Its a really nice Tetrafauna.



Even has the built in drain on in the bottom so I can make a perminant water feature.  :Smile:

----------


## Lija

Deedub, no, his dad is naturalpatic something...  :Smile: )) funny part how Grif is getting away of not answering the question  :Smile:  hey you better tell us the truth are modified F/T hamsters involved or not?

 Grif i was looking at this tank too, that drain thing sounds very nice, is it really holding water though? it would be so nice to use in our racks

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> Deedub, no, his dad is naturalpatic something... )) funny part how Grif is getting away of not answering the question  hey you better tell us the truth are modified F/T hamsters involved or not?
> 
>  Grif i was looking at this tank too, that drain thing sounds very nice, is it really holding water though? it would be so nice to use in our racks


I haven't tested it yet, but will have to soon. DeeDub has a very similar tank that he has a built in water feature in. Same brand and with the drain and sliding doors too. They are very nice tanks. I'm just going to use a large water dish for a while when I set it up and then go for a filtered water feature later.

Oh and I don't devulge my feeding methods entirely to anyone. Well maybe to the Ivorys and Mike Lol!!

----------


## DeeDub

That's the exact tank I use with my pyxie and other Herps.  The front opener is unbeatable.

----------

GrifTheGreat

----------


## DeeDub

Mines a 40 breeder though

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> Mines a 40 breeder though


Yeah. Mine is basically a version of a 20 long. 30" x 12" x 16".

----------


## Carlos

> I know!!!! I just gave it that dish 4 days ago!!!! Good thing I already purchased its perminant tank. Its a really nice Tetrafauna.
> 
> Attachment 52977
> 
> Even has the built in drain on in the bottom so I can make a perminant water feature.


Just saw those in stores and really like them with that pre-built drain.  Plan to get two and replace both 29G tanks I have; but one at a time since they are close to $100 ea. locally  :Frog Surprise:  .

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

A few pics from today. Growing fast!















This is quite a stunning growth rate from the size of a quarter when I got it.  :Smile:

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> Just saw those in stores and really like them with that pre-built drain.  Plan to get two and replace both 29G tanks I have; but one at a time since they are close to $100 ea. locally  .


I paid $90.00.

----------

Mentat

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

Some more shots. Had its first pinky and it was gone in a single bite. Heard what sounded like a cow today coming from the Pyxi enclosure. Only one single call, but unless the female's response call closely ressembles the male's I'm assuming it is male. This is my fist Pyxi so all bets are off Lol! :Big Grin:  It is now 3.75" SVL.

----------


## Carlos

Congrats Colleen/Jerrod; yep, a bellowing call assures it's a male.  Also, last set of pics also show the characteristic massive "gumpty" head  :Frog Smile:  .

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> Congrats Colleen/Jerrod; yep, a bellowing call assures it's a male.  Also, last set of pics also show the characteristic massive "gumpty" head  .


Thank you Carlos  :Smile: 

So if it is 3.75" now and hasn't gained any of the Avacado coloring of the adults would you say that this is going to be a pretty large fellow?

----------


## Carlos

> Thank you Carlos .  So if it is 3.75" now and hasn't gained any of the Avacado coloring of the adults would you say that this is going to be a pretty large fellow?


Well, IMO the color change is age and not size dependent, so hard to use as prediction.  First thing about size is to check if it's a true P. adspersus.  You could check the odontoids and confirm it; but from looking at all posted pictures, it appears one.  

Second thing would be it's genes; if it comes from a large male and mama was a huge female... then things are looking better.  Unless you know breeders and line; impossible to tell.  I even have theory why there has been no babies from selective line breedings reinforcing size to produce 10-12 in. males.  

Third is that the baby/juvenile was given all the best care (right temps, clean water, best food) for those genes to manifest during juvenile stage... I know you did  :Frog Smile:  .  Think you have a good chance getting this guy huge.

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> Well, IMO the color change is age and not size dependent, so hard to use as prediction.  First thing about size is to check if it's a true P. adspersus.  You could check the odontoids and confirm it; but from looking at all posted pictures, it appears one.  
> 
> Second thing would be it's genes; if it comes from a large male and mama was a huge female... then things are looking better.  Unless you know breeders and line; impossible to tell.  I even have theory why there has been no babies from selective line breedings reinforcing size to produce 10-12 in. males.  
> 
> Third is that the baby/juvenile was given all the best care (right temps, clean water, best food) for those genes to manifest during juvenile stage... I know you did  .  Think you have a good chance getting this guy huge.


Thank you Carlos!

He is quite the character too. Only bitey at feeding time and water is changed 3 to 4 times per day due to it spending most ofnthe time in the dish. Gets out to burrow and then right back in the dish within an hour of so. Likes to get in the way when you are trying to take the dish out for cleaning and placing it back in Lol!! I'm almost certain that it does this purposely.

About the species. Well it has alot of blue coloring on the front and hind legs which is indicative of the P. adspersus, but since most of us have never actually compared all four species together side by side as youngsters it may be hard to tell. Checking the odontoid height and width LOL! Uhhhh...easier said than done. Especially since that will be easier to check once it reaches adulthood when the odontoids are fully developed.

Nutrition is given very well and in large quantities. Variety of food items provided and it is in no way picky about what it eats. Even likes the Samurai Pacman Food. I honestly don't want a massive male Lol! No one can truly imagine what a 10" long x 12" wide 4 lb Pyxi like many wild specimens have been documented at would be like to handle for tank cleaning. Well even housing such a beast would he difficult. May have to look into an outdoor enclosure Lol!

Anyway it will be nice to see just how this guy will turn out. I've had him about a month now and he's grow very rapidly. I will be updating his growth progress like I have been thus far. Should be interesting. :Smile:

----------


## Carlos

> ... Checking the odontoid height and width LOL! Uhhhh...easier said than done. Especially since that will be easier to check once it reaches adulthood when the odontoids are fully developed....


When I read about this in pub, wondered if the herpetologists that reviewed museum specimens had a chuckle, thinking about us hobbyists trying to look at odontoids in a live and aggressive adult  :Big Grin:  .

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> When I read about this in pub, wondered if the herpetologists that reviewed museum specimens had a chuckle, thinking about us hobbyists trying to look at odontoids in a live and aggressive adult  .


Lmao!! Exactly!!! Not and easy task!

----------


## cyris69

Wow, how did I miss this post?? Bout damn time Grif!  :Frog Smile:

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> Wow, how did I miss this post?? Bout damn time Grif!


Yeah! You're a month behind Lol!

----------


## Lija

> When I read about this in pub, wondered if the herpetologists that reviewed museum specimens had a chuckle, thinking about us hobbyists trying to look at odontoids in a live and aggressive adult  .


 lol I had enough when i was taking pics of my pixies thumbs. lol checking odontoids, hahaha no thank you and hey Grif by the way check my first post in this thread   :Smile:  LOL  i said it is  male. i was right lol haha

----------


## Carlos

> lol I had enough when i was taking pics of my pixies thumbs. lol checking odontoids, hahaha no thank you and hey Grif by the way check my first post in this thread   LOL  i said it is  male. i was right lol haha


Agree, Stilgar was around 5 in. SVL when I had to find him an adoptive home and can't imagine trying to check his odontoids without someone getting hurt  :Mad:  .

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> lol I had enough when i was taking pics of my pixies thumbs. lol checking odontoids, hahaha no thank you and hey Grif by the way check my first post in this thread   LOL  i said it is  male. i was right lol haha


Lija is on a Streak! Lol!

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

Well he's hit 4" now and I guess it will be time to utilize his permenant home.
Attachment 53644







Its funny how it looks after it eats because its belly squishes up around its head Lol!!

----------


## Carlos

Adult coloring starting to show on top of head and back  :Frog Smile:  !

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> Adult coloring starting to show on top of head and back  !


He is also gaining a lot of spots and yellow just above the white of its belly. He is gaining some nice color there. The golden yellow has begun to appear in the armpits too.  :Smile:

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

Reached 4.5" now.

 

 

 

 



He is quite the character. He hasn't called recently. Only has twice really and they were very short like he was practicing. 

I've decided to name him Günther. Sounded like a good Pyxi name to me.  :Smile:

----------


## Lija

wow! that is gonna be one big monster  :Smile:

----------

GrifTheGreat

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> wow! that is gonna be one big monster


I'm hoping for big, but not massive Lol!!

----------


## Lija

lol something tells me that you are going to upgrade your tank again at some point :Frog Smile:

----------


## Carlos

Gunther sounds good!  Like the colors it's developing, like the nice orange armpits  :Smile:  .

----------

GrifTheGreat

----------


## cyris69

At what age do they call? Mine are 4 months and over 5" close to 6"

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> At what age do they call? Mine are 4 months and over 5" close to 6"
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk 2


I'm guessing with these guys that it all depends on the indvidual frog more than age. There are several owners of large males who have never heard so much as a grunt out of them. Not really sure why that is. It would make for an interesting study though.  Could even be so much as the difference between CB and WC.

Mine isn't two months yet.

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> lol something tells me that you are going to upgrade your tank again at some point


God I hope not!  :Big Grin:  Lmao!!!

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> Gunther sounds good!  Like the colors it's developing, like the nice orange armpits  .


Thanks! Seemed like a fitting name. :Frog Smile:  I love the colors that are popping up weekly!

----------


## Carlos

> At what age do they call? Mine are 4 months and over 5" close to 6"


Stilgar croaked at around 4 in. SVL.  Had been with me for 6 weeks and have no idea of age at the time of purchase.

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> Stilgar croaked at around 4 in. SVL.  Had been with me for 6 weeks and have no idea of age at the time of purchase.


It would be nice to know what sparks them to call because my Pacman Frogs call all the time Lol!

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

A few more updated pics. He is easily photographed.

----------


## Lija

someone needs a water dish upgrade  :Smile:  again  :Smile:

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> someone needs a water dish upgrade  again


I know!! Lmao!! He calls nearly every day now! Such a silly frog too.

----------


## Lija

lol right.... if your life depends on how big you're you would be silly too,  :Smile:  is he still hunting down the water?

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> lol right.... if your life depends on how big you're you would be silly too,  is he still hunting down the water?


If you mean eating the water Lol! Then yes! He like to burrow a lot now and hided inside his littke hut. I have no idea how he squeezes himself inside it and burrows, but he does. He normally sits with his head out of it so he can see what I'm doing when I change his water or whatever else I may be doing in his home. The other day he made a tunnel burrow under his water dish and was completely underneath it. Went to chamge his water and there he was.

Like I said very silly Lol! He will also enter his burrows face first.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Carlos

Gunther's looking good; that first pic is telling you; food... now  :Smile:  !

----------

GrifTheGreat

----------


## Lija

enter the burrow face first lmao, hahahaha yeah one special frog  :Smile:  you know something about water bowls and sitting under, mine was sitting constantly under it too  :Smile:  was a bit scary to put the water bowl down, so i was taking her out and she was growing, very fun way to change water.

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> Gunther's looking good; that first pic is telling you; food... now  !


Yes it is! This is what he does every day Lol! Funny because if I wait he keeps scooting closer and closer like a dog begging.

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> enter the burrow face first lmao, hahahaha yeah one special frog  you know something about water bowls and sitting under, mine was sitting constantly under it too  was a bit scary to put the water bowl down, so i was taking her out and she was growing, very fun way to change water.


They're really strong so the water dish is nothing if he really wants to move. I kind of worried a little, but he got himself under it all the way so I figured he could get himself out and of course he did later. Must have wanted a dark cool moist place to sleep.

He's calling off and on right now Lol! Getting a little louder each day.

----------


## SCF

> I'm hoping for big, but not massive Lol!!


That's what she...awww nevermind, i'm going to get into trouble.  :Frown:

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> That's what she...awww nevermind, i'm going to get into trouble.


I just saw this Lol!

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

Here are few more pics. Günther is now 5" at 2 months. Last two pics are him in his new 30" x 16" x 12" Tetrafauna terrarium. Its a lot more dark in their so the pics are blurred by the flash. Enjoy!  :Smile: 

 

 

He does spend all his time in his water and calls daily and it is *DEEP*!!!!!! Lol! I think its a lot deeper than the dying cow sound that it is described as. Its very low too. Doesn't carry far, but when he calls you know it! :Big Grin:

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

Getting bigger!! Has started to skip a day or two between feedings. :Smile: 

  

Sorry for the lower quality lately. I don't have him next to my Nepenthes anymore so the lighting is darker.

----------


## SCF

Very nice. Speaking of Nepenthes, I got a few decent pics up of a few of my plants, you should post some new pics of yours.

----------

GrifTheGreat

----------


## Lija

gosh you are totally feeding him something that you're not telling us, he is a monster already! how big he is?

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> Very nice. Speaking of Nepenthes, I got a few decent pics up of a few of my plants, you should post some new pics of yours.


I've got to take some new pics. I only have one new pic I sent Jessica Ivory after Jim bought her, her very own Nepenthes. I'll post it and get some more new pics.

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> gosh you are totally feeding him something that you're not telling us, he is a monster already! how big he is?


He might be pushing 5.75" or 6" haven't measured him lately. I swear that I don't feed any special compound of any kind. Not even Genetically Engineered Hamsters.  :Big Grin:

----------


## SCF

> He might be pushing 5.75" or 6" haven't measured him lately. I swear that I don't feed any special compound of any kind. Not even Genetically Engineered Hamsters.


Haha!

----------


## Lija

funny that he still has his baby colors

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> funny that he still has his baby colors


I know! That's the scary part!

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

Jim Ivory thinks he has the potential to become a 10" frog, but I don't think he will. As far as I know they don't reach that size in captivity. I don't know if he is CB or WC so only time will tell I guess. I'm thinking he will get pretty big though. Especially since he is already this big and still has his baby colors.  :Smile:

----------


## SCF

According to a new Harvard study I came across today titled "Genes are not destiny" (published on Harvard's edu site) describing how, in layman's terms, you as a human are not completely going to be become your parents (size, appearance, etc.)  Obviously the same amount of attention and research is not being given to our amphibian friends (at least not in ivy league colleges to say the least). Which brings me to my point, genetics does play a role in certain aspects of our beloved pets, but I believe our husbandry and feeding methods play a vital role in how "big" or even robust (if you will) our pets become. Since more and more data is being collected in recent years, we are beginning to understand what the healthiest diets are to our captive bred pets, and it seems that your frog in general is an excellent example. Granted this is one specimen, but it seems a lot of others are having great success in achieving a "superior animal."  I wish I personally had the resources to do a full on study, but this is just a slight observation on my part. Your frog is becoming one of these "superior animals" and I think it can easily be attributed directly towards husbandry and diet. 

It would be interesting to see overall growth and healthiness (providing you have a very deep wallet) on how these animals  thrive on a worldwide variant diet of insects (Granted, of course, I'm sure many would be illegal in the US).

It's amazing to see a 6 inch male at 2 months old!

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> According to a new Harvard study I came across today titled "Genes are not destiny" (published on Harvard's edu site) describing how, in layman's terms, you as a human are not completely going to be become your parents (size, appearance, etc.)  Obviously the same amount of attention and research is not being given to our amphibian friends (at least not in ivy league colleges to say the least). Which brings me to my point, genetics does play a role in certain aspects of our beloved pets, but I believe our husbandry and feeding methods play a vital role in how "big" or even robust (if you will) our pets become. Since more and more data is being collected in recent years, we are beginning to understand what the healthiest diets are to our captive bred pets, and it seems that your frog in general is an excellent example. Granted this is one specimen, but it seems a lot of others are having great success in achieving a "superior animal."  I wish I personally had the resources to do a full on study, but this is just a slight observation on my part. Your frog is becoming one of these "superior animals" and I think it can easily be attributed directly towards husbandry and diet. 
> 
> It would be interesting to see overall growth and healthiness (providing you have a very deep wallet) on how these animals  thrive on a worldwide variant diet of insects (Granted, of course, I'm sure many would be illegal in the US).
> 
> It's amazing to see a 6 inch male at 2 months old!


I never expected him to grow this fast. I give him the same diet provided for my Pacman Frogs while they are growing from froglet, juvenile, and adult. Once they reach adulthood though the seem less interested in a diverse diet and focus mainly on a single feeder which is their staple.
I try and provide as healthy a diet I can. Supplementation included. Diverse diets are a key factor in raising a healthy frog so while they will eat anything you offer give them as diverse a diet as possible. This ensures a healthy animal.

Woud be nice to see a study on this, but there would indeed need to be a lot of funding. It will happen someday.

----------


## Eridu Serpent

:Smile: 

Haha are you friends with that guy who wanted to use steroids on his frog?
I forget his name but he left because he knew it all

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> Haha are you friends with that guy who wanted to use steroids on his frog?
> I forget his name but he left because he knew it all


Lol! No!! That guy was not thinking of the well being of his frog. Steroids not necessary for this guy although I kind of suspect that Samurai Pacman Food contain trace amounts of steroids :Wink: . Günther loves the stuff, but I only give it to him once every week or two.

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

The only rodents he has been given were 2 pinkies the first month when he reached 4.25" and 1 fuzzy last week. I almost never offer mice, but keep them on hand to be offered as a treat or if I need to give my Samurai Blue Pacman which is a special needs frog a complete meal. He has to be force fed.

----------


## Carlos

He is massive, start saving $$$ for a 75 gal. tank  :Smile:  !

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> He is massive, start saving $$$ for a 75 gal. tank  !


Ugh!!! What have I gotten myself into!!!! Lol!!!  :Big Grin: 

If I have to go that big its going to be a self sustaining Vivarium because I am not luging that damn thing around for cleaning.

----------


## Carlos

> Ugh!!! What have I gotten myself into!!!! Lol!!! 
> 
> If I have to go that big its going to be a self sustaining Vivarium because I am not luging that damn thing around for cleaning.


Saw a great male ABF tank photo here a month or 2 ago.  Think it was 1/3 land and 2/3 water with a canister filter that kept water pretty clear.  Owner had placed slabs of rock creating a basking spot and the African Bullfrog sat on top one like a king, a very nice set-up indeed  :Smile:  .

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> Saw a great male ABF tank photo here a month or 2 ago.  Think it was 1/3 land and 2/3 water with a canister filter that kept water pretty clear.  Owner had placed slabs of rock creating a basking spot and the African Bullfrog sat on top one like a king, a very nice set-up indeed  .


I'll have to search for that setup here so I can get some ideas.

----------


## Carlos

> I'll have to search for that setup here so I can get some ideas.


Found it; post no. 2 on this thread: http://www.frogforum.net/african-bul...s-set-ups.html .

----------

GrifTheGreat

----------


## cyris69

I used slate and pvc to hold it up and silicone on the center and back. Also smoothed the sharp area and siliconed it to prevent scratching the frogs[
ATTACH]55194[/ATTACH]
Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Lija

> Ugh!!! What have I gotten myself into!!!! Lol!!! 
> 
> If I have to go that big its going to be a self sustaining Vivarium because I am not luging that damn thing around for cleaning.


hahahahaha i wanna see self sustaining vivarium that would be able to work on 10" frogs poop lol damn 2 month baby sitting at 6" just wait he might go over 10"  and the amount of food that monster is gonna eat, you better start saving serious $ lol

 get ready Grifs  :Smile:

----------


## cyris69

Try feeding 5 of them  :Smile:  have 4 roach colonies going just for them.

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> hahahahaha i wanna see self sustaining vivarium that would be able to work on 10" frogs poop lol damn 2 month baby sitting at 6" just wait he might go over 10"  and the amount of food that monster is gonna eat, you better start saving serious $ lol
> 
>  get ready Grifs


He slowed down for a bit now. Probably just storing energy up for another growth spurt. He is definitely over what I thought he would be at this age.

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> Try feeding 5 of them  have 4 roach colonies going just for them.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk 2


My colony crashed so I salvaged some survivors and others I separated from the colony before. Starting over again from scratch Lol!

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

Some updated pics of Günther. He is still between the 5.75" go 6" range, but has begun wanting to eat daily again and staying in his dish so I believe another growth spurt is here.

Sorry for the low quality.
 

Today.

----------


## Lija

awe, so pretty, and he is loosing baby coloration, and he has a bigger bowl i see

----------

GrifTheGreat

----------


## Carlos

Very nice, get the wallet out, he is eating daily again  :Big Grin:  .  The flash give his eyes a spooky look  :Frog Surprise:  !

----------

GrifTheGreat

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> awe, so pretty, and he is loosing baby coloration, and he has a bigger bowl i see


Yes he does. Had to be done Lol!

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> Very nice, get the wallet out, he is eating daily again  .  The flash give his eyes a spooky look  !


Tell me about it!! This was just before he shot lazers from his eyes to fry his earthworms Lol! :Big Grin:

----------


## Lija

funny that he still have that hungry baby look, cute  :Smile:

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> funny that he still have that hungry baby look, cute


Yeah he was giving me the cute baby eyes just before I fed him today. I'm glad he isn't aggressive towards me Lol!

----------


## Lija

i guess he is smart to realize be mean to your owner and you might not get food, give a poor hungry baby eyes instead and you;ll get as many worms as you wish for lol

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> i guess he is smart to realize be mean to your owner and you might not get food, give a poor hungry baby eyes instead and you;ll get as many worms as you wish for lol


He's a good boy!  :Smile:

----------


## SCF

> He's a good boy!


I bet you tell him that all the time. "What a good boy you are" "Here boy, want a treat" "Here boy, go fetch the cricket"

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> I bet you tell him that all the time. "What a good boy you are" "Here boy, want a treat" "Here boy, go fetch the cricket"


Yes as a matter of fact I do talk to my frogs. They seem to calm when I do so.  :Smile:

----------


## SCF

I do the same thing.  :Smile:

----------


## habeeb

> I used slate and pvc to hold it up and silicone on the center and back. Also smoothed the sharp area and siliconed it to prevent scratching the frogs[
> ATTACH]55194[/ATTACH]
> Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk 2


OMGOSH!!!!!! ur frogs got some NICE head size to them!!  :Frown:  i wish my male had a head like that

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

Another update! So far he is holding at 6", but has once again decided he wants to eat me out of house and home. He is just over 3.5 months now and I believe has the potential to get even larger.

Had a problem with him becoming bloated after a mixed meal a few days ago and I promptly acted accordingly with treatment and tank cleansing. He is recovered and just as pugnatious as ever.

What's even better about these pics is that you can clearly see his Nuptial Pads on his thumbs. A rare sight for most keepers of _adspersus_.  :Smile: 

Enjoy!

----------


## Carlos

If I ever saw a frog sumo wrestler yours is the one  :Big Grin:  !

----------

GrifTheGreat

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> If I ever saw a frog sumo wrestler yours is the one  !


Heavy weight contender Lol!

He was eyeballing me all morning. Even yawned with his mouth completely opened twice. I never have my camera or phone when he does that. Getting some nice odontoids too.

----------


## SCF

> He is just over 3.5 months now and I believe has the potential to get even larger.




I'm absolutely sure it's going to get larger!

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> [/COLOR]
> 
> I'm absolutely sure it's going to get larger!


Its definitely looking that way.  :Frog Smile:

----------


## NialR35

> Another update! So far he is holding at 6", but has once again decided he wants to eat me out of house and home. He is just over 3.5 months now and I believe has the potential to get even larger.
> 
> Had a problem with him becoming bloated after a mixed meal a few days ago and I promptly acted accordingly with treatment and tank cleansing. He is recovered and just as pugnatious as ever.
> 
> What's even better about these pics is that you can clearly see his Nuptial Pads on his thumbs. A rare sight for most keepers of _adspersus_. 
> 
> Enjoy!



Nice female Colleen/Jerrod!!! LOL j/k.

What have you guys gotten yourself into with this baby!! This is THE male _Pyxicephalus adspersus_, nuptials pads included. I love seeing this thread's pics since day one and how your baby has become a mini Hulk.

----------


## SCF

> Nice female Colleen/Jerrod!!! LOL j/k.
> 
> What have you guys gotten yourself into with this baby!! This is THE male _Pyxicephalus adspersus_, nuptials pads included. I love seeing this thread's pics since day one and how your baby has become a mini Hulk.


Yeah, there is definitely some contradicting posts early on about it's sex. It happens to the best of us though. It's a lot easier to tell in person than by pictures. I can't remember what thread it was on, or even how long ago it was, but someone brought up a good point. They said something to the extent of, "I can take pictures of my baby pyxie and post certain angles or certain pictures, and it does indeed appear to be a certain sex." I believe this is very true.

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> Yeah, there is definitely some contradicting posts early on about it's sex. It happens to the best of us though. It's a lot easier to tell in person than by pictures. I can't remember what thread it was on, or even how long ago it was, but someone brought up a good point. They said something to the extent of, "I can take pictures of my baby pyxie and post certain angles or certain pictures, and it does indeed appear to be a certain sex." I believe this is very true.


Very true! Some females appear to be male at the right angle.

----------


## NialR35

Just thinking about having to carry something like that out of the tank once a month prior to the monthly cleaning makes me feel glad about paying for my health/medical insurance.

----------


## SCF

> Just thinking about having to carry something like that out of the tank once a month prior to the monthly cleaning makes me feel glad about paying for my health/medical insurance.


Once it get's bigger Grif will have to start wearing a back brace before he picks it up.

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> Just thinking about having to carry something like that out of the tank once a month prior to the monthly cleaning makes me feel glad about paying for my health/medical insurance.


Lol!! Once a month? I handle him daily if he gets in his water which is almost everyday. I have to make him get out so I can change it and clean the water dish. He's really strong too. If he doesn't want to be held he can easily get out of anyone's hands. Even without biting.

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> Once it get's bigger Grif will have to start wearing a back brace before he picks it up.


I may have to. I've got a bad back Lol!

----------


## NialR35

> I know!!!! I just gave it that dish 4 days ago!!!! Good thing I already purchased its perminant tank. Its a really nice Tetrafauna.
> 
> Attachment 52977
> 
> Even has the built in drain on in the bottom so I can make a perminant water feature.



Colleen/Jerrod,

How much did you get this tank for? I was planning on buying a 36x18x12 Exo terra but I don't have table space for the 36, so this 30 would be perfect.

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> Colleen/Jerrod,
> 
> How much did you get this tank for? I was planning on buying a 36x18x12 Exo terra but I don't have table space for the 36, so this 30 would be perfect.


I said the price in this thread. It was $90.00 which is a very good deal for a tank like this. It is a great size for a male unless he becomes larger than 7" SVL then I'll have to upgrade.

----------


## Carlos

> I said the price in this thread. It was $90.00 which is a very good deal for a tank like this. It is a great size for a male unless he becomes larger than 7" SVL then I'll have to upgrade.


Lucky you  :Smile:  !  What size TetraFauna enclosure you got him for $90.00?  Those things are expensive locally and the 22G (they advertise as 29G) I got was $120.00  :Frog Surprise:  !

----------


## XDragonFrogX

These are such beautiful frogs but because of their size, I could never own one! Ive never been afraid of frogs but if one of them lunged at me, id pee myself I think haha. Id love to get a pair of dwarf pixies though one day  :Smile:  for now, im sticking with just my red eyes  :Smile:

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> These are such beautiful frogs but because of their size, I could never own one! Ive never been afraid of frogs but if one of them lunged at me, id pee myself I think haha. Id love to get a pair of dwarf pixies though one day  for now, im sticking with just my red eyes


They can be docile towards their caregiver, but caution must always be used when reaching into a hungry GABF's tank. I've never been bitten by him, but have been bitten by my Horned Frogs and the large adults pack quite a bite so getting chomped by this guy I really plan to avoid.

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> Lucky you  !  What size TetraFauna enclosure you got him for $90.00?  Those things are expensive locally and the 22G (they advertise as 29G) I got was $120.00  !


Its a 30" x 16" x 12" so about 22 gallons. Got it at my local Petsmart.

----------


## SCF

> They can be docile towards their caregiver, but caution must always be used when reaching into a hungry GABF's tank. I've never been bitten by him, but have been bitten by my Horned Frogs and the large adults pack quite a bite so getting chomped by this guy I really plan to avoid.


I've almost been bit, they get so enthusiastic when you are feeding. I use those baby sized zoomed tongs as well though. I probably deserve to get bit for using them.

----------


## Carlos

> I've almost been bit, they get so enthusiastic when you are feeding. I use those baby sized zoomed tongs as well though. I probably deserve to get bit for using them.


Could not use those yellow ZooMed tongs because Stilgar would target my hand.  Once my Pacman bit me using those too  :Frown:  .  Wish they where 12 in. long  :Smile:  .

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

[QUOTE=SCF;190228]I've almost been bit, they get so enthusiastic when you are feeding. I use those baby sized zoomed tongs as well though. I probably deserve to get bit for using them.[/QUOTE


Yyyeeeeaaaahhhh.....that's just asking for it! I use the long stainless forcepts.

----------


## Jack

More update pics please, it's been two weeks and I'd like to see how he's changed. :Frog Smile:

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> More update pics please, it's been two weeks and I'd like to see how he's changed.


I'll get some up soon. I have to make him get out of his rock hide today anyway.

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

Here are some new pics. These have actually been edited. When he is all the way stretched out he's 6.25", buuuuttttt he wouldn't stretch out so he is off by 0.25". Weight is without being fully hydrated. He urinated before being placed on the scale and he really didn't want to sit on it.

Obviously he wasn't very happy about all this, but he will just have to get used to it Lol! :Big Grin:

----------


## Lija

trying to wrap my head around the fact that he is still a baby..... monster  :Smile:

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> trying to wrap my head around the fact that he is still a baby..... monster


Yeah it is interesting that he is so big at 4 months old. I'm not sure how big he will get once fully mature, but we shall see.

----------


## Jack

6.25 inches nice 'baby' lol. My boy is 2 and a half months old now and 5 and a bit inches but still has baby colours. When will these go away?

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> 6.25 inches nice 'baby' lol. My boy is 2 and a half months old now and 5 and a bit inches but still has baby colours. When will these go away?


They gradually fade as they mature. There may still be traces of them as an adult, but not much. Some lose them completely.

----------


## Jack

Does yours take any interest is nightcrawlers? Mine seems to only like fast moving prey now.

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> Does yours take any interest is nightcrawlers? Mine seems to only like fast moving prey now.


That is my main food source. He tong feeds anything I offer him.

----------


## Carlos

You trust him a lot... would never put my hand in front of a large GABF mouth  :Frog Surprise:  !

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> You trust him a lot... would never put my hand in front of a large GABF mouth  !


Lol!! He's a good boy. Never purposely tries to bite me.....so far.

----------


## Jack

> That is my main food source. He tong feeds anything I offer him.


Do you think I could train him to eat from tongs or is it too late? I have the Exo Terra ones with the rubber ends so they are safe if he bites them.

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> Do you think I could train him to eat from tongs or is it too late? I have the Exo Terra ones with the rubber ends so they are safe if he bites them.


All tongs are dangerous if not used correctly. Under the rubber tips the tongs are very sharp. I have a couple pairs of those, but stopped using them after realizing how easily the rubber comes off. I use the regular stainless forcepts.

You can tong train him, but you will need to offer something from the tongs that he really likes so that he will bite at it.

----------


## NialR35

Wow Grif, your frog is huge for a young one lol. I kinda do hope I end up with a male as well, I like the aesthetics better than a female but we will see.

I agree with you about the exo terra tongs, that rubber part came off while I was washing them.

----------


## Jack

How big is your rhinoceros..I mean frog now Grif? :Wink:

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> How big is your rhinoceros..I mean frog now Grif?


He has slowed down a bit, but I feed him every couple days sometimes 3. Still growing though. When I get the chance Ill get some more pics.

----------


## SCF

> Could not use those yellow ZooMed tongs because Stilgar would target my hand.  Once my Pacman bit me using those too  .  Wish they where 12 in. long  .


I actually broke my pair the other day...lol

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

Here are some updated pics. Didn't take any with the measuring tape, but he has hit 6.5" and still growing. He eats every 2 or 3 days and spends about 40% of the time in his water and 60% under his hut. Eats 14 or more Night Crawlers each feeding. He wasn't very happy with being photographed as usual, but he never tries to bite me so I just move him around. Think he hated the bright lights more than anything.

Just some quick unedited cel phone pics.

Enjoy! :Smile:

----------


## Cap10Squirty

He still has his stripes! How big is his water tub?

----------


## Jack

Awesome, just awesome. I do you want him bigger or is that big enough? :Smile:

----------


## danfrog

> Here are some updated pics. Didn't take any with the measuring tape, but he has hit 6.5" and still growing. He eats every 2 or 3 days and spends about 40% of the time in his water and 60% under his hut. Eats 14 or more Night Crawlers each feeding. He wasn't very happy with being photographed as usual, but he never tries to bite me so I just move him around. Think he hated the bright lights more than anything.
> 
> Just some quick unedited cel phone pics.
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> Attachment 60182 Attachment 60183
> 
> Attachment 60184 Attachment 60185
> ...


What a tadpole you guys have there!:sly:

----------


## Lija

Dan lmao!

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> Awesome, just awesome. I do you want him bigger or is that big enough?


It doesn't matter to me really. If he stopped there it would be fine because he is still large. If he gets up to full potential then I'll just have a lot more frog to lug around for baths, tank cleaning, and pics.

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> He still has his stripes! How big is his water tub?


This is just a soaking tub. It is a 16 quart tub. Yes he still has his stripes and those ma take a while to fade. We justbrefer to them as his baby colors. :Smile:

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> What a tadpole you guys have there!:sly:


Lol! If tadpoles got that big I would want to see the frog they turned into!  :Big Grin:

----------

